# One Favorite Knife



## deanb (Sep 29, 2013)

Many of us here have substantial collections of knives. If you had to pick the one knife that made you the happiest, what would it be? If this thread gets any traction, I'll reveal mine later.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 29, 2013)

Kasumi Shigefusa gyuto--cuts like a dream


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 29, 2013)

I have some very nice Gyutos, but if I had to pick one knife that is my favourite to use its my 210mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Deba, I love that knife and I love filleting fish, I only get to use it a couple of times a week, but its always fun!

And I hope yours is your Kramer, cause that is a sweet knife!


----------



## Customfan (Sep 29, 2013)

Rader damascus Gyuto! :wink:

Just feels right.. Superb balance, the right thickness, right geometry... Food doesn't stick and its easy on the eyes to boot! 

May I?

I have a 270 damasteel suji from Pierre that I reach for very often when i need to cut proteins.... Thought Id throw that in there!


----------



## mkriggen (Sep 29, 2013)

Asai AS damascus nakiri. Slices onions like they were made of smoke. Despite a great amount of effort on my part, this is still by far the best cutter in my drawer.

View attachment 18876



Be well,
Mikey


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 29, 2013)

Takeda Nakiri. Dude, that Nasai is sexy man.


----------



## cheflarge (Sep 29, 2013)

Gesshin Ginga, white #2, 210mm petty. Just a great all around production knife.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 29, 2013)

270 Kono Fujiyama gyuto.

Despite my dislike for the soft iron cladding, every time I use the knife, I am pleased as a peach.

It has the perfect balance of convexity and thin edge.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 29, 2013)

For sentiment, performance, or just plain old, "I naturally grab this knife"?

Assuming they're all seperate categories, mine would likely be: Carter Suji; Rodrigue Pettysuki; Tsourkan Gyuto or Shige Santoku OR Harner Mini Gyuto.


----------



## tripleq (Sep 29, 2013)

Watanabe white Yanagi. Every time I use it it puts a smile on my face. I especially love when, after a few drinks I'm capable of making slices so thin with it that I can't even see them. :O


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 29, 2013)

This thread is useless without pictures :cop:

Here's mine, a 240mm Michael Rader gyuto in 52100.


----------



## Colorado_cutter (Sep 29, 2013)

Ashi Hamono cleaver in white #2.
https://plus.google.com/photos/1006...ms/5929050478210367953?authkey=CNOQscKxi8SLAQ


----------



## Lefty (Sep 29, 2013)

Soon, Pete. I expect mine to be my fave as well....


----------



## Bikeman (Sep 29, 2013)

Sakai Yusuke 240 white #2 gyuto. Great performance and very good fit and finish for the price.


----------



## wellminded1 (Sep 29, 2013)

Id have to go with my DT mystery san mai gyuto .


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 29, 2013)

Devin Thomas feather damascus utility/sujihiki.


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 29, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Devin Thomas feather damascus utility/sujihiki.



Nice feather Damascus


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 29, 2013)

CoqaVin said:


> Nice feather Damascus



Thanks. It's one of Devin's nicer patterns.


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 29, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Thanks. It's one of Devin's nicer patterns.



Waiting on my first custom now and that will most likely be my favorite


----------



## deanb (Sep 29, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> I have some very nice Gyutos, but if I had to pick one knife that is my favourite to use its my 210mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Deba, I love that knife and I love filleting fish, I only get to use it a couple of times a week, but its always fun!
> 
> And I hope yours is your Kramer, cause that is a sweet knife!



Yep. 9" Kramer chef's knife in 52100. Even if I don't use it every day I handle it very day. It's a joy just to hold it.


----------



## Matus (Sep 29, 2013)

Right now it is my 210 R2 Damascus Tanaka Gyuto, but things may change once it will be my turn with Marko


----------



## panda (Sep 29, 2013)

watanabe pro gyuto, the steel is thoroughly impressive.


----------



## Chefget (Sep 29, 2013)

PJ Tomes MS chef knife, 52100, walrus ivory handle with stacked bolster






-Michael


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 29, 2013)

Chefget said:


> PJ Tomes MS chef knife, 52100, walrus ivory handle with stacked bolster
> -Michael



Don't know what it is, but I really like this knife. Looks like you could skin and butcher something with it, then go do your mise en place.


----------



## Chefget (Sep 29, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Don't know what it is, but I really like this knife. Looks like you could skin and butcher something with it, then go do your mise en place.




Thanks Lucretia! It's the chef knife that finds the most use in the kitchen...designed by PJ after a smaller utility that I had previously acquired (PJ has a touch of Scagel in his work), with my touch-ups to the shape, and a massive chunk of ivory...very thin (though no flex) with an almost imperceptible edge; the construction, fit & finish is 100% mastersmith, it cuts like very few.....



















-Michael


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 29, 2013)

What is the length on the chef knife?


----------



## Chefget (Sep 29, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> What is the length on the chef knife?




8.5 inch blade, 13.75 inch OAL, 10 oz


-Michael


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 29, 2013)

Love Rick's DT knife - and I am not a damascus junkie. Mine would be the lowly Hiro AS 240 gyuto - with Fish handle and Dave's spa treatment. 

Stefan


----------



## chinacats (Sep 29, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Mine would be the lowly Hiro AS 240 gyuto - with Fish handle and Dave's spa treatment.
> 
> Stefan



Any knife with a Fish handle and Dave's spa treatment is far from lowly...I bet it is a sick knife!
:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 29, 2013)

Without a doubt, the Don Nguyen that Son gifted me....such a pleasure to use, and the fact that it was a gift makes it more so. It's off in AZ getting new shoes + a dress (is that the right way to extend the metaphor?)....hoping to see it again soon!


----------



## Anton (Sep 29, 2013)

Devin's San Mai is King of the Hill right now.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 29, 2013)

Del Ealy 210. My first "custom" that Del built to "spec".
I admit that it doesn't get used much as a beater, only because when I break this guy out I spend more time admiring it then actually working.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 29, 2013)

240 semi-stainless Gesshin Heiji, for sure.


----------



## kartman35 (Sep 30, 2013)

Any noticeable difference between the Gesshin Heiji and non-Gesshin Heiji? (I think I remember reading that you had tried/owned both)

My Heiji is definitely my favorite so far, but I'm no pro and I haven't tried all that many.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 30, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> Del Ealy 210. My first "custom" that Del built to "spec".
> I admit that it doesn't get used much as a beater, only because when I break this guy out I spend more time admiring it then actually working.



Very nice! I like the location of this plunge line, and the handle looks great with the dammy.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 30, 2013)

kartman35 said:


> Any noticeable difference between the Gesshin Heiji and non-Gesshin Heiji? (I think I remember reading that you had tried/owned both)
> 
> My Heiji is definitely my favorite so far, but I'm no pro and I haven't tried all that many.



I have both, though the non Gesshin is carbon. The Gesshin knives have better fit and finish and are more consistent.


----------



## Reede (Sep 30, 2013)

Rader Wa-gyuto, 52100, pic from about a year ago when it was new. 

And this pic more recently:


----------



## Frater_Decus (Sep 30, 2013)

Takeo Murata 165mm Nakiri





Definitely not a fancy-schmancy custom, but very thin behind the edge and my first carbon knife!


----------



## perneto (Oct 1, 2013)

First time I hear of this maker, could you tell us where you found it?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 1, 2013)

perneto said:


> First time I hear of this maker, could you tell us where you found it?



The Epicurean Edge (a forum vendor) carries them:

http://epicedge.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1535&cat=Murata,+Takeo


----------



## K-Fed (Oct 1, 2013)

Toss up between dt itk in aebl, rehandled tanaka blue 2 Damascus, and rehandled misono dragon. All gyutos. Favorite slicer is the mike Davis suji. Slicer perfection.


----------



## Frater_Decus (Oct 1, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> The Epicurean Edge (a forum vendor) carries them:
> 
> http://epicedge.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1535&cat=Murata,+Takeo



Indeed they do! And the wa-handled knives are much cheaper, which I like. The core steel is Aogami #1. He recently recovered from a bad hand injury, so his knives were scarce for awhile.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 1, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> The Epicurean Edge (a forum vendor) carries them:
> 
> http://epicedge.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1535&cat=Murata,+Takeo



Looking at the 210 in that series.nice looking blade, personally I like the drop nose gyuto's.


----------



## Frater_Decus (Oct 1, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> Looking at the 210 in that series.nice looking blade, personally I like the drop nose gyuto's.



That's a good one! I love the grind on it. My only complaint is the lacquer coating, but that's to be expected. Nothing sandpaper can't fix.


----------



## keegan (May 3, 2014)

Wow that is gorgeous. 



Chefget said:


> PJ Tomes MS chef knife, 52100, walrus ivory handle with stacked bolster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keegan (May 3, 2014)

Also my pick, exactly. Light, nimble, thin, durable.


cheflarge said:


> Gesshin Ginga, white #2, 210mm petty. Just a great all around production knife.


----------



## Salty dog (May 4, 2014)

Gee, where have I been on this one?

Please forgive the hubris.

The "best" knife. There is more to a knife that meets the eye.
Folks that know me will find this as no surprise. Mizuno Tanrenjo suminigashi. 
I've bought and sold a lot of knives from the best. I will never sell this knife.





I believe it's one of those things where you say to a Master, "make me something great". You know what you're going to get. My knife was that knife.

And Mr. Bob Kramer still has a lot to learn.


----------



## jai (May 4, 2014)

My favorite knife has to be my masamoto ks. I dont know why but everytime im in the **** I grab it and know it will get me through. I think i really like it because it is light, feels solid and sharpens stupidly sharp with almost no effort at all. I have more expensive knives and "better" knives which cut better for specific tasks but the ks is like my best friend, its there when I need it and will do what ever I need.


----------

